# Syslog.conf configuration



## adripillo (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi, I have updated from FreeBSD 9.1-rc3 to FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE and I have a problem with syslog.con when computer starts it says


```
syslogd: unknown priority name ""
```

Now that I have the kde back I could check in Internet more and it seems to be some "spaces" problems, it says I need to replace spaces for tabs, so I only found 1 spaces and already remplaced for a tab but when computer restart still giving that message.
Any idea of what else could be?. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2013)

Didn't I see another post where you also mentioned some of the merging failed? Take a closer look at /etc/syslog.conf. Look for ">>>>>>>>" and "<<<<<<<<". Those entries failed to merge properly and need to be reviewed by hand.


----------



## adripillo (Jan 8, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Didn't I see another post where you also mentioned some of the merging failed? Take a closer look at /etc/syslog.conf. Look for ">>>>>>>>" and "<<<<<<<<". Those entries failed to merge properly and need to be reviewed by hand.



I have that ">>>>>>>>" and "<<<<<<<<", so you say that I need to delete and write them again?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2013)

Post the file and I'll tell you what to remove, it's a bit hard to explain


----------



## adripillo (Jan 8, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Post the file and I'll tell you what to remove, it's a bit hard to explain




```
<<<<<<< current version

# $FreeBSD: releng/9.1/etc/syslog.conf 238473 2012-07-15 10:55:43Z brueffer $
=======
# $FreeBSD: release/9.1.0/etc/syslog.conf 238473 2012-07-15 10:55:43Z brueffer $
>>>>>>> 9.1-RELEASE
#
#       Spaces ARE valid field separators in this file. However,
#       other *nix-like systems still insist on using tabs as field
#       separators. If you are sharing this file between systems, you
#       may want to use only tabs as field separators here.
#       Consult the syslog.conf(5) manpage.
auth.info;authpriv.info         |exec   /usr/local/sbin/sshguard
*.err;kern.warning;auth.notice;mail.crit                /dev/console
*.notice;authpriv.none;kern.debug;lpr.info;mail.crit;news.err   /var/log/messages
security.*                                      /var/log/security
auth.info;authpriv.info                         /var/log/auth.log
mail.info                                       /var/log/maillog
lpr.info                                        /var/log/lpd-errs
ftp.info                                        /var/log/xferlog
cron.*                                          /var/log/cron
*.=debug                                        /var/log/debug.log
*.emerg                                         *
# uncomment this to log all writes to /dev/console to /var/log/console.log
# touch /var/log/console.log and chmod it to mode 600 before it will work
# console.info                                  /var/log/console.log
# uncomment this to enable logging of all log messages to /var/log/all.log
# touch /var/log/all.log and chmod it to mode 600 before it will work
# *.*                                           /var/log/all.log
# uncomment this to enable logging to a remote loghost named loghost
# *.*                                           @loghost
# uncomment these if you're running inn
# news.crit                                     /var/log/news/news.crit
# news.err                                      /var/log/news/news.err
# news.notice                                   /var/log/news/news.notice
!ppp
*.*                                             /var/log/ppp.log
!*
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2013)

Cool. 


```
<<<<<<< current version

# $FreeBSD: releng/9.1/etc/syslog.conf 238473 2012-07-15 10:55:43Z brueffer $
=======
```
This is the 'old' data that needs to be removed.


```
# $FreeBSD: release/9.1.0/etc/syslog.conf 238473 2012-07-15 10:55:43Z brueffer $
>>>>>>> 9.1-RELEASE
```
This bit is the 'new' data. After you have removed the previous 'old' lines simply remove that ">>>>>>" line and save the file.


----------



## adripillo (Jan 8, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Like this?:


```
# $FreeBSD: release/9.1.0/etc/syslog.conf 238473 2012-07-15 10:55:43Z brueffer $
9.1-RELEASE
#
#       Spaces ARE valid field separators in this file. However,
#       other *nix-like systems still insist on using tabs as field
#       separators. If you are sharing this file between systems, you
#       may want to use only tabs as field separators here.
#       Consult the syslog.conf(5) manpage.
auth.info;authpriv.info         |exec   /usr/local/sbin/sshguard
*.err;kern.warning;auth.notice;mail.crit                /dev/console
*.notice;authpriv.none;kern.debug;lpr.info;mail.crit;news.err   /var/log/messages
security.*                                      /var/log/security
auth.info;authpriv.info                         /var/log/auth.log
mail.info                                       /var/log/maillog
lpr.info                                        /var/log/lpd-errs
ftp.info                                        /var/log/xferlog
cron.*                                          /var/log/cron
*.=debug                                        /var/log/debug.log
*.emerg                                         *
# uncomment this to log all writes to /dev/console to /var/log/console.log
# touch /var/log/console.log and chmod it to mode 600 before it will work
# console.info                                  /var/log/console.log
# uncomment this to enable logging of all log messages to /var/log/all.log
# touch /var/log/all.log and chmod it to mode 600 before it will work
# *.*                                           /var/log/all.log
# uncomment this to enable logging to a remote loghost named loghost
# *.*                                           @loghost
# uncomment these if you're running inn
# news.crit                                     /var/log/news/news.crit
# news.err                                      /var/log/news/news.err
# news.notice                                   /var/log/news/news.notice
!ppp
*.*                                             /var/log/ppp.log
!*
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2013)

The whole line can be deleted, including that "9.1-RELEASE" string.


----------



## adripillo (Jan 8, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The whole line can be deleted, including that "9.1-RELEASE" string.



Ok, once again Thanks a lot!!!. All solved.


----------

